# My heart! Pics of Quincy at 39 months



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

CH. Winnow Happy Go Lucky at Arreau-CGN- the joy of my heart and Poodle love of my life!! He got a new do today and I was able to get some photos of him that show him as he is- sweet, soulful and just a wonderful boy. Sighhhhh...I do so love this dog!


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Quincy the Beautiful*

Quincy looks so-o-o soft and cuddly. He is beautiful! HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

Is he blue??? when did that happen? he's still gorgeous though and absolutely my favourite poodle to drool over.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

At this point he is a bad black. We will see what the future holds. Every blue I have known, the hairs are actually blue, but he just has a lot of white hairs.


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Oh, wow, he's stunning! A beautiful poodle.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Sweetp said:


> Oh, wow, he's stunning! A beautiful poodle.


Thank you! And when you know him, he is even more beautiful. This dog has the most wonderful heart and kind soul.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Wow! He is gorgeous! Wish I had seen those photos before I clipped my guy today. I just totally winged the ears and TK on him on a whim and in hindsight I should have taken the time to look at some pics or instructions! Ill be referring to these pics next time though! He is soooo pretty!


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> At this point he is a bad black. We will see what the future holds. Every blue I have known, the hairs are actually blue, but he just has a lot of white hairs.


when Roxy was fading she was very patchy when her coat was long, with some parts still reddish black and others almost silver the nice steel grey blue was only obvious with a very short coat, she had no white hairs at all though.
From the pics the colour does look very similar to hers.

Regardless of colour he's still fabulous and I'd be quite happy to steal him if you weren't on the other side of the world:wink:


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Thank you! And when you know him, he is even more beautiful. This dog has the most wonderful heart and kind soul.


He is silvering out nicely you should be so proud ....What a pretty silver ! is he related to the bibelot boy ?
sorry edited to say , I did not see the post that he is a bad black ...


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Hahahaha BigRedPoodle! You are too funny!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

This is a silver.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Hahahaha BigRedPoodle! You are too funny!


Before my comment was removed I did edit it to say I was incorrect that you did state he was a bad black ..  Sorry .....But it was removed And rather quickly i might add


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Ummmm...it is still there...hahahaha!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I will take my bad black, who might end up blue, with his remarkable temperament, excellent hips, good heart, good elbows, good eyes, normal S/A, clear by parentage NE and vWd, low COI, and decent Wycliffe influence over a lot of dogs out there any day of the week!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

To me color is very low on the priority list and health and temperament top the list. I can always dye the dog to the color I want but fixing hip, eyes, bloat is not so easy. It will be interesting to see his final color, he sure looks blue in the photo but you are the expert.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Wow this is great ! These things are what i test for as well .. I breed for reds tho ... And having Reds with low wycliff is hard wow look at you , awesome a having this testing with your silvers or blues ...... good for you ! Testing is so important .. Breeding for health is tantamount .. I breed for color and health, Red is all that I do  So focusing on a color is hard .. but you branching out like this , and all .. Wow ! Hats off!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

My Mom had a blue when I was growing up- her first homebred champion- Cherod's Rebel Jester. Each one of his hairs was the colour of an SOS pad. No whilte hairs. Quincy started with a few white hairs in his tail, then a few more, then little whorls on each side of his bum with lots of white hairs, now they are all through him. In person, he is like salt and pepper. I truly don't care. I love this boy with all of my heart, and he could be green with purple polka dots, and I couldn't love him any less. I am interested every time I groom him to see what he looks like under the new growth.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

bigredpoodle said:


> Wow this is great ! These things are what i test for as well .. I breed for reds tho ... And having Reds with low wycliff is hard wow look at you , awesome a having this testing with your silvers or blues ...... good for you ! Testing is so important .. Breeding for health is tantamount .. I breed for color and health, Red is all that I do  So focusing on a color is hard .. but you branching out like this , and all .. Wow ! Hats off!


We are branching out. My hope is to breed exquisite, healthy apricots and reds. And we have plans to breed the occassional black litter and are looking at a couple of brown litters in our future. It is a nice feeling to broaden our horizons and not be so focused on a colour that without some diversity is kind of stalled in how much one can do to improve them. That is why we are bringing a black puppy in from Europe. Diversity and beauty, with no reds that go back to reknowned puppy mills.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

LOL Really ... You make me laugh ....None of my reds are from mills and nor would I support that ....All have low Coi and LOW Wycliffe influence i breed only the best and wont compromise ... I do buy American.. Dont have to go to Europe to buy my dogs ,,,, And I am proud of it ...The breeders in America Actually will deal with me .. I am quite Proud of that .. Most American bred dogs are in the database and tested ..Europe is still learning ..I have mentored many breeders in Europe Teaching them what to test for and how to navigate the databases... I am on a quest ...


----------



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

He is gorgeous and I love how you groomed him. Whatever his color is it really suits him. Simply a beautiful spoo, as all your dogs are.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Ah, Quincy, you don't look like you are bad black or are silvering out. You look like a true blue to me. I know a poodle that was black and then between 3-4 years old turned an overall steel color. It is so pretty! Are you sure he isn't really a blue? 

He looks terrific. I can't believe he is three.


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

Such a pretty boy, I love the expression in his eyes.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

One of my favorites on the Forum. He is so majestic, so beautiful. I love Quincy...and his cool collar, too! He models nicely, doesn't he?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

outwest said:


> Ah, Quincy, you don't look like you are bad black or are silvering out. You look like a true blue to me. I know a poodle that was black and then between 3-4 years old turned an overall steel color. It is so pretty! Are you sure he isn't really a blue?
> 
> He looks terrific. I can't believe he is three.


Nope...not sure at all. We'll see as time goes on. Like I said...it doesn't matter to me. He is an incredible, healthy boy with a glorious disposition and a heart the size of Africa. He carries the brown gene too...YIKES!!! (Red breeders...pick yourselves off the floor!!) We bred him to Betty-Jo because of everything we adore about him and because we are not focusing on colour, but everything else. But our plans over the next couple of years do not include him and may not until we breed for a black or brown litter. You know the phrase "don't throw the baby out with the bathwater?" He is the sweetest "baby" I have known. His colour, whatever it may be, is a mere blip in the radar.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

oh he is so beautiful! I just want to cuddle him! so soft!! lol


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Tell Quincy what I tell everyone: The gray hairs just me me, uh, him, look distinguished and wise. :smile:

Great collar! Is it from Dogsinstyle?


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

Quincy is my dàrling of the forum in standard size! Quincy I love you!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

LEUllman said:


> Tell Quincy what I tell everyone: The gray hairs just me me, uh, him, look distinguished and wise. :smile:
> 
> Great collar! Is it from Dogsinstyle?


HA!! You have a good eye! Yes sir...this is from Dogs in Style. This is actually Wiz' collar, but it looks so nice on the Q Man, he borrows it once in awhile. We bought everyone one of Carole's kindness collars.

Quincy went to an eye clinic today and Nancy from Duenna Poodles was helping out there. I asked her what colour Q is and her reply was black. I asked her if she thought he was a bad black or a blue and she said neither. She feels he definitely has some sun bleaching, but that he is black.

We stopped for tea on the way home with Rayah. She saw Quincy outside and inside and also felt he is a black...not a bad black, but a three year old black who has never been visited by Miss Clairol.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Lovely pics as usual. He is such a sweetie. You always do such a lovely job grooming him. My whole family loves him. Can't wait to see these puppies. Between Betty Jo and Quincy they should end up as snuggle bugs who LOVE to give kisses.

I am really excited about this litter. I miss puppies and these ones should be extra special sweet!!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I have Indy in that clip too, I love it. And she loves not having her feet shaved  I love when people truly love their foundation stock, it says a lot about the temperament of their line. Quincy is a gem


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OMG! He is just so regal looking!!!


----------



## sillyspoo (Jul 4, 2011)

He is so gorgeous!!!!


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

I too am not fussy about colour, it's all about health and character. I think he is gorgeous, and you obviously love the heck outta him so I would consider his hide blessed.


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

He's beautiful! 

Murphy also has the occasional white hair. He actually has a brownish patch or his left side. You can really only see it when the sun is directly on it. Lol, he must have gotten that from his mama Link. 

Quincy is a lovely looking boy. Murphy's mom is a sweetie also, we've gotten the best from both in Murphy! I hope your enjoying this weather Cherie! Much nicer than 2 weeks ago!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

bigredpoodle said:


> LOL Really ... You make me laugh ....None of my reds are from mills and nor would I support that ....All have low Coi and LOW Wycliffe influence i breed only the best and wont compromise ... I do buy American.. Dont have to go to Europe to buy my dogs ,,,, And I am proud of it ...The breeders in America Actually will deal with me .. I am quite Proud of that .. Most American bred dogs are in the database and tested ..Europe is still learning ..I have mentored many breeders in Europe Teaching them what to test for and how to navigate the databases... I am on a quest ...


Thats awesome that you're going to be working with other breeders Sheryl! I can't wait to see what all you have planned and in store for the future! ^_^

Quincy looks just like the happy boy I remember Cherie :]


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I'll have to post a couple of links to some video I took the same day. He is a total, silly goofball. Joy literally oozes out of every pore in this fellow's body. Thank you everyone.


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

Quincy is so handsome! I'm happy for you that you love each other so much!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

Ahh, there's my sweet boyfriend! 

I fell in love with him as a baby and still smile when I see him. Your videos of him make me giggle. He's such a love. 

As you know temperance is a bad black, got white guard hairs coming in too. And know what? Who cares?!?!?!?!? She is heart of my heart as your Quincy is heart of your heart.


----------



## MTWaggin (Nov 17, 2010)

OMG what a handsome guy and I absolutely love the hair!


----------

